# Work time fun?



## HorseFaller

Today's 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.976235,-122.204361


----------



## HorseFaller

Dam


----------



## HorseFaller

Ya there was like three others that didn't load.


----------



## lfnh

Shows up good in Sat image.
Is that the deck at the North side whre your loading ?


----------



## HorseFaller

lfnh said:


> Shows up good in Sat image.
> Is that the deck at the North side whre your loading ?



Yes that's our firewood pile. But it's more on the south end of the job. That's cool the map tags work.


----------



## HorseFaller

These are better


----------



## HorseFaller

And some more.


----------



## HorseFaller

Randoms from other jobs this summer.


----------



## HorseFaller

More


----------



## HorseFaller

More


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.916347,-122.121209


----------



## HorseFaller

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mJ-uR-NwbU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.916347,-122.121209


----------



## HorseFaller

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75q3HlQAtpg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## lfnh

Thanks for sharing the pics.
Mud - does it freeze up later ?


----------



## HorseFaller

lfnh said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics.
> Mud - does it freeze up later ?



Sometimes it freezes, most of the time no.


----------



## Joe46

Just curious where the alder is going. Back in the late 70's when I was up in your country we use to take it to the Goodyear-Nelson mill. Is it still going?


----------



## HorseFaller

No all of our hardwood goes to Wa Alder. Between Burlington and Anacortes


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.843725,-122.287949


----------



## Youngbuck20

Pretty cool with the google maps thing, how do you get a link for where you are?


----------



## HorseFaller

Youngbuck20 said:


> Pretty cool with the google maps thing, how do you get a link for where you are?



It's in the settings for Tapatalk. Or it may be an iPhone thing


----------



## HorseFaller

Jan. 6th 2012


----------



## HorseFaller

Today's haul no work but some heat next year.


----------



## HorseFaller

Loaded my first log truck this morning. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.979325,-122.201501


----------



## HorseFaller

Trucks two and three.


----------



## HorseFaller

New job scenery.


----------



## H 2 H

Nice pics

Sure is nice up there when the weather is nice but the last couple days .........


----------



## HorseFaller

H 2 H said:


> Nice pics
> 
> Sure is nice up there when the weather is nice but the last couple days .........



These are from just north of granite falls. Above the S fork of the Stilly. Ya so far since Friday we have had one and a half days of nice weather. The rest just wet, miserable wet.


----------



## HorseFaller

Couple pics from this week.


----------



## HorseFaller

View attachment 235619
View attachment 235620
Blue Mtn. Wa.


----------



## HorseFaller

More on Blue Mtn. and the new position. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5pI8NJYxKw


----------



## HorseFaller

####ty! View attachment 238455
View attachment 238456
View attachment 238457


----------



## arborjockey

where the hell is my pic

Bombing around in the awd with out chains:msp_mad:


----------



## H 2 H

HorseFaller said:


> These are from just north of granite falls. Above the S fork of the Stilly. Ya so far since Friday we have had one and a half days of nice weather. The rest just wet, miserable wet.



I was a member of the stilly watershed group for years 

Summer months I would be flying around in planes looking at the upper tribs that feed the main stilly

It's pretty neat seeing the logging art from above (I also found many fishing hole while doing that)


----------



## HorseFaller

It's been awhile since I've floated the NF. I do miss summer run fishing up there.


----------



## HorseFaller

This was how I cooked ribs the processor operator brought today. View attachment 242368


----------



## HorseFaller

Not good. 
View attachment 243516


----------



## HorseFaller

View attachment 255144

New carriage
View attachment 255145

View attachment 255146


----------



## HorseFaller

View attachment 255147

Rigging rats at there finest. Lol


----------



## H 2 H

HorseFaller said:


> Not good.
> View attachment 243516



Is that called a whoops ?


----------



## HorseFaller

H 2 H said:


> Is that called a whoops ?



I swear to god it ran away.


----------



## dumbarky

That's pretty neat "Horse". Would like to see Washington State some day. You aren't far from the border. Do you ever go into Canada?


----------



## HorseFaller

dumbarky said:


> That's pretty neat "Horse". Would like to see Washington State some day. You aren't far from the border. Do you ever go into Canada?



I'm only a stones throw from the border but I do not.


----------



## HorseFaller

View attachment 258799
View attachment 258800
View attachment 258801
View attachment 258802
View attachment 258803


----------



## stihlavarna

HorseFaller said:


> I'm only a stones throw from the border but I do not.




But us Canadians sure like Maple Falls, I've spent some time down there when my pops had property there and it sure is pretty


----------



## HorseFaller

stihlavarna said:


> But us Canadians sure like Maple Falls, I've spent some time down there when my pops had property there and it sure is pretty



True


----------



## HorseFaller

The veiw from aways down the unit. 
View attachment 259621

View attachment 259622

And the veiw from the landing.


----------



## H 2 H

I was up by your place yesterday and I couldn't get out of the clouds; just a little wet :msp_ohmy:


----------



## HorseFaller

View attachment 261459

View attachment 261460


Some yarder jousting. Lol

View attachment 261462

Last one hanging wins. This is our mechanic/processor operator. 

View attachment 261465

Same


----------



## HorseFaller

View attachment 261467

The brush monkeys


----------



## HorseFaller

View attachment 264533

Sleepy yarder op. during a long road change


----------



## HorseFaller

Ya that stuff. 
View attachment 267041

View attachment 267042


----------



## HorseFaller

View attachment 275837

View attachment 275838


----------



## HorseFaller

View attachment 300907

Moving day
View attachment 300908

Two landings ago on a downhill
View attachment 300909

Road change on the downhill
View attachment 300910

Me at our log show
View attachment 300911

Last landing


----------



## HorseFaller

Some stuff from the last few jobs.


----------



## HorseFaller




----------

